# UP big Boy and Gas Turbine lash-up



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys
Just thought I'd show you what will be be my Union Pacific Freight loco setup once I get my Layout finished ... I built a Big boy from a Con-Cor kit and freed up the axles and main rods and weighted it so it could be used as a "Dummy" Loco , I did this since the majority of the HO powered Big Boys are out of reach right now. I fitted a set of couplers to the Big Boy and Hooked her up to my Series 1 UP Gas Turbine ...the setup works and add the fact that UP actually did this makes it even better....Thats almost 36" of locomotive sitting there in HO scale...I Love to see long strings of engines pulling major consists....here are some pics taken on my present "Aspenite "
layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!

But if I were you, I wouldn't mention that it's a dummy. Tell the diesel heads that that old steamer is given the UP a well-needed push!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi TJ!
You betcha! great idea....and if anyone squeeks I can back it up with facts ....Up Turbine 4500Hp....The Big Boy 6300HP! Nothing like Big Steam to get the job done!

Regards!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats Awesome! I was looking at the UP Turbines last night on Ebay. I gotto get one someday!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Man those are two big engines!!! Looking good!


----------

